# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Human hair wig - ethical

## gemmatthews1

I am looking for an ethically sourced human hair wig. Does anyone have any experience with these?
Thanks alot!

----------


## gaylejjoyner

I was suffered from severe jaundice and situation makes me to take more number of medicines, injection etc. Due to the condition, I lost my hairs in the period of treatment. My brother gives me an idea to use wig for temporary. I found the “Priyankaa Hair Traders” from online and I purchased natural Human hair wigs. The wig has the more swing and bounce, it can be very easy to wash and heat styled just like my old hair. The quality of hair is good and minimal shredding. I’m really happy with this wig. No side effect, it’s very ethical for use and maintain.

----------


## deepakgarg

I have a good suggestion for you can buy Online Human Hair Wig from "Minerva Hair". Its provide Human Hair Wigs at very affordable Price.

----------


## curediva

> I am looking for an ethically sourced human hair wig. Does anyone have any experience with these?
> Thanks alot!


 Hey there, 
I didn't experience that but I know someone experienced same as yours . I can suggest you a shop that provides different hair wigs @ "CureDiva" shop.

----------


## KateWardorf

I think that most human hair wigs sold here are produced out of ethically gathered materials (ie. people selling their hair to hairdressers etc.). If you are not sure of the source, just change the seller - most of the trusted companies advertise the fact that they are 100% ethical in their work and they are obliged not to lie.

----------

